
Mad Magazine Is Shutting Down - aaronbrethorst
https://jedleland.wordpress.com/2019/07/03/mad-magazine-is-shutting-down/
======
pg_bot
I'll miss Mad, it's what I read as a kid waiting to get my hair cut. If you
knew how the magazine was produced you could sense this day was coming. They
are legendary for having staff members with 30-50 year careers. For example
the guy who does the fold-ins, (every one of them has been made by one guy -
Al Jaffee) is 98 and has been with the magazine for 64 years. The young guys
in the office are likely in their 60's. Combine that with the decline in print
media in general and I don't see a reasonable way to continue production.

------
dredmorbius
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20351524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20351524)

~~~
dang
Merged.

